# Vintage Camper



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

1959-60 Lit'Abe.........VERY restorable. Great for Sisters on the Fly group. Was going to fix it up to go camping with my horse but wonderful hubby transformed a stall in my two horse bumper pull horse trailer with a camping unit, complete with a murphy bed, sink, place for stove and a shower for in or outside the trailer. As I am an older rider he also built a pull out saddle rack under the manger.
So this camper would not be hard to fix up cute............$2400 near the Pa. boarder in NY close to Binghamton,NY

I have a new email address [email protected] Best to call...607 725-2623
between 10AM-10PM


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

That the red an white one that pops on on Google?
https://cnj.craigslist.org/rvs/d/vintagecamper/6427910595.html

To bad it wasn't an Airstream.....


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

So cute


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

hunter63 said:


> That the red an white one that pops on on Google?
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/rvs/d/vintagecamper/6427910595.html
> 
> To bad it wasn't an Airstream.....


Yes, very restorable.....58 years old, not many made.


----------

